# А что нам нравится? Наши любимые инструменты



## vev (3 Дек 2014)

Друзья,

чтобы как-то подхлестнуть форум и сделать его немного более динамичным, предлагаю опрос по поводу Ваших предпочтений в области "аккордеоностроения". 

У многих есть опыт общения с инструментами тех или иных известных фабрик. Хотелось бы посмотреть на предпочтения форумчан и, возможно, спровоцировать хоть какое-то подобие обсуждения. Возможно, тем, кто и так уже играет на любимом инструменте, это не так важно, но постоянно возникают вопросы по поводу выбора инструмента и такого рода опрос мог бы быть весьма полезным. 

Просьба не просто ставить галочку, но и попытаться сформулировать почему именно эта марка вызывает Вашу любовь и уважение


----------



## ze_go (3 Дек 2014)

поскольку баянист, то однозначно Бариновский "Юпитер"


----------



## Dmvlad (4 Дек 2014)

Нравятся звуком баяны тульских мастеров , старых тульских до середины 90-х...


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2014)

Похоже, что с баянами пока наблюдается единодушное преклонение перед Бариновским "Юпитером".

Среди аккордеонов с большим отрывом пока побеждают итальянцы.

Сам поставил галочки напротив Scandalli и Victoria

Играю сам на Scandalli Super VI - одной из самых "раскрученных" моделей итальянцев. Аккордеон обладает чудесным, обволакивающим, мягким звуком, характерным для данной модели. Прекрасная, мягкая клавиатура с достаточно коротким ходом. Практически бесшумные правая и левые механики. Удобная регистровая машинка. Классический дизайн. Вес - порядка 11 кг, что разумно для 4-х голосного инструмента с ломаной декой. 

Владел до этого Scandalli Super L. Моделька несколько попроще и подешевле.Звук более резкий и открытый по сравнению с Super VI. Левая механика пошумнее. Установленные в инструменте голоса, классом пониже, чем Binci в Super VI, что сказывается на ответе. Если в старшей модели он равномерен по всей клавиатуре: что пиколка наверху, что фагот внизу отвечают, как только притронулся к меху. Super L может грешить худшим ответом, особенно на пиколке. Хотя после года игры, голоса стали отвечать намного лучше. 

Минусом для меня лично является крепление ремней. Нижний кронштейн расположен на нижней поверхности правого полукорпуса, что очень затрудняет юстировку ремней: при моем не столь большом росте и не богатырской комплекции, правый стандартный ремень приходится застегивать на последнюю дырку. Иначе играть невозможно. 

Victoria получила от меня галочку после концерта Гальяно. Звук его Victoria меня просто потряс! Он какой-то прозрачный. Мягкий. Завораживающий. Если что и буду покупать в будущем, то это точно будет Victoria.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Дек 2014)

Друзья, я в восторге от звука моего нового аккордеона Victoria Poeta Piuma.
Его создавали именно для меня, с индивидуальным диапазоном, уменьшенным количеством кнопок в левой.

Фагот очень мощный, объемный, матовый, просто мясо - считаю, что это идеальный звук для джаза. Кларнет, мягкий светлый. Очень нравится звук на регистре фагот с кларнетом во второй и третьей октаве - напоминает бандонеон.

P.S. у Гальяно был волшебный звук на концерте, но мне кажется, что свою роль сыграли еще акустика зала и работа звукорежиссера.


----------



## vev (6 Дек 2014)

oleg45120 (06.12.2014, 11:25) писал:


> уменьшенным количеством кнопок в левой.


Олег, а что это значит? Какими кнопками ты пожертвовал и для чего?


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Дек 2014)

vev (06.12.2014, 12:56) писал:


> oleg45120 (06.12.2014, 11:25) писал:
> 
> 
> > уменьшенным количеством кнопок в левой.
> ...


 в левой 96 кнопок. Сверху и снизу обрезаются. Для облегчения инструмента


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Дек 2014)

oleg45120 (06.12.2014, 11:25) писал:


> Друзья, я в восторге от звука моего нового аккордеона Victoria Poeta Piuma


очень рад за Вас завидую БЕЛОЙ ЗАВИСТЬЮ... настанет час и мне перепадет сие счастье, работаю над этим


----------



## Gross (6 Дек 2014)

Dmvlad (06.12.2014, 18:22) писал:


> настанет час и мне перепадет сие счастье,


 судя по Рубину на Вашей аватаре, приобретать готово-выборного итальянца Вы не собираетесь? Или отважитесь-таки? Пусть всё получится! Интересно, есть ли хорошие инструменты для любителей? Или баян в его современном виде является сугубо профессиональным инструментом? И ветка эта только для профессионалов?


----------



## vev (6 Дек 2014)

Gross (06.12.2014, 22:02) писал:


> Интересно, есть ли хорошие инструменты для любителей? Или баян в его современном виде является сугубо профессиональным инструментом? И ветка эта только для профессионалов?


Ветку я заводил скорее для аккордеонистов, поскольку в баянах понимаю несколько меньше, чем в аккордеонах. Если Вы хотите расширить список моделей баянов - напишите и я включу их в опрос. 

Поскольку я сам далеко не профессионал, то и ветка ни в коем случае не создавалась сугубо для профессионалов

Тему по поводу "хороших баянов для любителей" обсасывали полгода назад во времена г-на с фамилией на букву "П". Если мне не изменяет память, решили, что ничего наш музпром стоящего не выпускает, а то, что имеет более или менее пристойную цену, умеет только скрипеть и изрыгать противные звуки, к музыка имеющие весьма далекое отношение. 
Ученическими аккордеонами до сих пор являются неубиваемые немцы 70-80х годов. Но профессиональных инструментов сейчас немцы не выпускают. А на чем учатся и играют любители-баянисты, я вообще представить не могу.


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Дек 2014)

Gross (06.12.2014, 22:02) писал:


> приобретать готово-выборного итальянца Вы не собираетесь? Или отважитесь-таки?


Ну почему же, если Вы имеете виду Фантини, то пока он на первом месте. Тут обещали с цельной планкой в левой начать выпуск...Подождем результата. Но если попадется достойный баян Тула 401 золотых годов выпуска то... У нас в городе, к сожалению, вообще проблема с инструментами.


----------



## Gross (7 Дек 2014)

Dmvlad (07.12.2014, 00:30) писал:


> Но если попадется достойный баян Тула 401


 богатенький Вы буратино, однако. Если за такой баян просят меньше 200тыр- скорей всего, он раздолбанный, а с ремонтом в том городе тоже проблема?


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Дек 2014)

*Gross*, 
К сожалению хорошие баяны именно так и стоят. Средней категории по звуку, качеству и цене для любителей ничего достойного нет. Как говорила моя бабушка:" Мы не настолько богаты, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи." , а поэтому за хороший баян не жалко, тем более на годы. Я не профессионал, но играю постоянно, совершенствуюсь. Бросать играть - глупо, да и зачем? , если получается и оконченное образование пусть и в ДМШ позволяет играть вещи и посложнее школьных. Одним словом есть такое понятие "хобби", которое душевно позволяет отвлечься от мрачных серых будней себе на радость и на радость знакомым и друзьям.
С ремонтами у нас в городе есть мастера, но качество ремонта оставляет желать, может не к тем мастерам попадал. Свой Рубин отдавал в ремонт (западали иногда в левой аккорды на соль и ре) поиграл ровно пол года, больше к этим мастерам не обращаюсь. Потом сам сделал (по сути что-то там наколхозил, где то подогнул, где то разогнул), еще бы разобраться, можно ли подъем клавиш в правой уменьшить, при том же открывании клапанов...


----------



## VladimirL (7 Дек 2014)

Проголосовал в основном за Тульские баяны, но и Бариновский Юпитер обойти стороной не смог. Если предполагалось голосование за одного, мой голос прошу считать за Тулу. О Гусаровских сказать ничего не могу, к сожалению, не пробовал в деле. Просто знаю, что они есть, равно как и кировские баяны, АККО.

Почему Тула... Звук. Я уже писал на форуме (относительно недавно), что хороший "МИР" или "Ясная Поляна", не променяю даже на десяток лучших итальянских инструментов. Хотя, если бы я был аккордеонистом, то скорее всего я обратил бы внимание на итальянские инструменты. Аккордеоны у них получаются лучше. А баяны у нас.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (7 Дек 2014)

В варианты, я считаю, нужно бы добавить Borsini. Инструмент очень хорош.


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2014)

vev (06.12.2014, 22:19) писал:


> Ученическими аккордеонами до сих пор являются неубиваемые немцы 70-80х годов. Но профессиональных инструментов сейчас немцы не выпускают. А на чем учатся и играют любители-баянисты, я вообще представить не могу.


Не претендуя на знание истинного положения вещей, рискну предположить, что любителям-баянистам не остаётся ничего иного, кроме таких же старых инструментов, но производства СССР. Правда любителей в часы досуга поиграть на баяне, как мне кажется, едва ли теперь больше в природе, чем уссурийских тигров, а неплохих баянов в лучшие для их производства времена наделали довольно много, каковое соотношение делает желание представителей этого вымирающего вида хомо сапиенс, не снимая с себя предпоследней рубашки, обзавестись более-менее нормально звучащим баяном не совсем уж безнадёжной мечтой.


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2014)

MAN (08.12.2014, 10:27) писал:


> а неплохих баянов в лучшие для их производства времена наделали довольно много,


Александр, мне казалось, что до сих пор ничего вечного не изобрели. Даже "вечный двигатель" на поверку оказался весьма короткоживущим. Что же тогда говорить о советских баянах? Не живут они при капитализме... Рассыхаются... 
Да и, если мне не изменяет память, не умели в СССР ничего "неубиваемого" делать.


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2014)

vev (08.12.2014, 10:52) писал:


> Не живут они при капитализме... Рассыхаются... Да и, если мне не изменяет память, не умели в СССР ничего "неубиваемого" делать.


 Ну отчего же? Умели делать и очень даже качественные и долговечные вещи. Баяны они, конечно, с возрастом лучше не становятся, я с этим совершенно согласен, но всё-таки...
Вот например:
К нам приехал...
И лет инструменту ого-го сколько и по самолётам в багаже кувыркался, ломался, чинился, но не погиб ведь...
Кстати, по основной теме: лично мне более всего по душе инструменты, подобные как раз вот этому баяну Виктора Ивановича. Приблизительно о такого типа инструментах (ну поскромнее, наверное, чем у Темнова ) я и говорил, когда шла речь о мечтах баянистов-любителей. Но это мечты, а реальность для большинства - не до конца ещё рассохшиеся "тёрки", Этюды, Рубины и т.п. Поиграть что-то незамысловатое дома для себя и своих друзей, поаккомпанировать застольному пению вполне можно и на таких баянах. А любителю по большому счёту что ещё нужно? По мере истлевания советских баянов будем, вероятно, пересаживаться за китайские (те из нашей братии, у кого с деньгами проблем нету, разумеется, не в счёт), только терзают меня смутные опасения как бы сами баянисты-любители не вымерли раньше, чем окончательно погибнет последний баян, изготовленный на советской фабрике муз. инструментов.


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2014)

MAN (08.12.2014, 13:35) писал:


> Но это мечты, а реальность для большинства - не до конца ещё рассохшиеся "тёрки", Этюды, Рубины и т.п. Поиграть что-то незамысловатое дома для себя и своих друзей, поаккомпанировать застольному пению вполне можно и на таких баянах. А любителю по большому счёту что ещё нужно?


Ой, Александр,
темните, похоже 
Да ни в жизни не поверю, что Вы сами попадаете под, данное Вами, описание любителя. И в "что-то незымысловатое" с застольным аккомпанированием верится с трудом. Если все ограничивается именно этим, то больше рассохшейся "терки" может ничего и не надо. 

Здесь на форуме, по-моему, кучкуются несколько другого рода "любители" и Этюды, Рубины, "терки" способны удовлетворить лишь десятую часть их интересов и потребностей (да и то не полностью). Да, их не так много, как 20-30 лет назад, но они есть и требования у них весьма высокие.

Если любитель в неделю тратит на свое хобби часов десять и более, то через годик-полтора, указанные Вами модельки станут тесноваты.


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2014)

vev (08.12.2014, 17:42) писал:


> Да ни в жизни не поверю, что Вы сами попадаете под, данное Вами, описание любителя.


Предлагаю мою тёмную личность здесь не рассматривать в виду её малоинтересности и бесперспективности в музыкальном отношении.
vev (08.12.2014, 17:42) писал:


> Здесь на форуме, по-моему, кучкуются несколько другого рода "любители" и Этюды, Рубины, "терки" способны удовлетворить лишь десятую часть их интересов и потребностей (да и то не полностью). Да, их не так много, как 20-30 лет назад, но они есть и требования у них весьма высокие.Если любитель в неделю тратит на свое хобби часов десять и более, то через годик-полтора, указанные Вами модельки станут тесноваты.


 Когда становится тесноват "Этюд" или "Рубин", то приходит самое время приступить к реализации мечты и подыскать себе на вторичном рынке баян старенький, но ещё живой и уже совсем иного класса - такой вот цельнопланочный тульский, к примеру, похожий на темновский или "Ясную поляну", или "Росию", или "Левшу" и т.д. Потому что новых инструментов подобной ценовой и качественной категории попросту не существует на свете.
Нет, разумеется, можно замахнуться и на "АККО" или "Юпитер", либо "Пиджини" там какой-нибудь, но для любителя, я считаю, это уж определённо перебор. Хотя, может быть я в самом деле неправ и музыканты, достойные самых первоклассных инструментов, среди любителей имеются, а, кроме того, если человек имеет желание и в средствах не стеснён, то почему бы и нет?


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2014)

Друзья!

Голосуйте! Не стесняйтесь! Делитесь достоинствами Ваших любимцев, не забывая предостерегать о недостатках и подводных камнях


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2014)

А Роланды не включаем?


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2014)

kep (10.12.2014, 23:26) писал:


> А Роланды не включаем?


Да на здоровье 

Ждем не только Галочки, но и. ..


----------



## zhbr1983 (10 Дек 2014)

Голосую за Roland (у меня 3хв) так как:
1.Вес 8кг (мой баян «Россия» с цельными планками на котором я учился и работал весит 20кг).
2.Цена (за такие деньги ни чего хорошего не купишь) вместе с чехлом и дорогой в Москву – 125000
3.Отличный звук, ответ во всем диапазоне и строй голосов в отличие от живых инструментов этой ценовой категории (я занимаюсь только в наушниках Roland, выступаю в основном на хорошей аппаратуре, если играть в комбик то только для клавиш).
4.Набор всевозможных аккордеонов для всех стилей. 
5.Набор органов и других звуков.
6.Не фонит (раньше играл с микрофоном AKG516).
Для рок группы и джаз квартета, где я играю баян вполне подходит. Нет проблем на гастролях с перевозкой инструмента (автобус, самолет или поезд без разницы). Но фольклор я играю на детском Юпитере, а халтуры (свадьбы и т.д.) на России.


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2014)

Роланд!
К предыдущему могу добавить: 
0. Роланд - *другой* инструмент с обликом аккордеона/баяна. Имитировать акустику - наименьшее из того, что он может. 
4.а. Возможность изменения/комбинирования тембров, до 7-голосных включительно
7. MIDI - полная расширенная Роландовская реализация
8. Транспонирование
9. Воспроизведение фонограмм (MP3/Wav)
10. Лупер (FR-8X)
11. Клавиатура, чувствительная к нажатию. Мех с изменяемыми характеристиками.

Недостатки:
1. Высокая цена
2. Убогие настройки по умолчанию
3. Среднего качества звук из встроенных динамиков
4. Сложность перехода с акустики


----------



## zhbr1983 (10 Дек 2014)

Недостатки:
1. Высокая цена
2. Убогие настройки по умолчанию
3. Среднего качества звук из встроенных динамиков
4. Сложность перехода с акустики

1. Что можно купить за 125000? Старую Россию или убогий Юпитер.
2. Ну если не устраивают можно и настрить. (я ни чего не менял)
3. Из встроенных динамиков играть не стоит.
4. Перешел без проблем.


----------



## serget (11 Дек 2014)

Тут дважды прозвучало мнение, что встроенные динамики Roland'a не очень и напрашивается вывод - внешняя акустика. Хочу поинтересоваться, а чем народ пользуется? Пробовал подключать 8х к домашнему центру (Home theater 5.1) - звук покрасивее и пошире, если встроенные динамики Роланда не отключать, но зачастую меняется до неузнаваемости. Или желательно какие-то особые усилители использовать, не красящие звук?


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2014)

Прям как у Филатова в "Стрельце":
- Где бы что ни говорили - все равно сведет на баб 

Как только роландовцы собираются больше одного, сразу про подключение и звук на встроенных динамиках дискуссия начинается.


----------



## kep (11 Дек 2014)

serget (11.12.2014, 23:35) писал:


> Тут дважды прозвучало мнение, что встроенные динамики Roland'a не очень и напрашивается вывод - внешняя акустика. Хочу поинтересоваться, а чем народ пользуется? Пробовал подключать 8х к домашнему центру (Home theater 5.1) - звук покрасивее и пошире, если встроенные динамики Роланда не отключать, но зачастую меняется до неузнаваемости. Или желательно какие-то особые усилители использовать, не красящие звук?


Я бы начал с профессиональных наушников (мониторные Sony MDR, AKG 240/271, Senh 280, Audio Technica M50) - сравнительно задешево можно услышать настоящий звук. 
Домашние центры звук красят точно, наибольшее приближение к правде - чистое стерео и Direct Sound. Внутренние динамики в обоих случаях надо отключать, они искажают всю картинку.
Профессиональный звук - тема бескрайняя, там "объективного" звука не бывает по определению, он строится от конкретных условий каждый раз заново. Я пользую старый аналоговый пульт Soundcraft и активные полукиловаттные колонки JBL - для квартета этого хватает почти в любых условиях.


----------



## kep (11 Дек 2014)

vev (11.12.2014, 23:49) писал:


> Прям как у Филатова в "Стрельце":
> - Где бы что ни говорили - все равно сведет на баб


"А я всегда про них думаю"

vev писал:


> Как только роландовцы собираются больше одного, сразу про подключение и звук на встроенных динамиках дискуссия начинается.


А Вы попробуйте акустиков спросить про встроенные микрофоны - вам такого споют, никаких динамиков не хватит
Просто большинство роландовцев пользует инструменты профессионально, так что про звук автоматом думают.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2014)

*kep*, 
Да оно понятно, что звук превыше всего. Только есть некое направление, которое задумывается автором ветки. И авторы, ну сволочи как есть, все как один хотели бы, чтобы его (направления) придерживались.

Как автор ветки, я бы мечтал, чтобы народ поделился плюсами и минусами своих любимцев. Вы это прекрасно сделали, в отличие от многих владельцев классических моделей. Но вот рассуждения о причине западания соль-диез в малой октаве на Pigini XXX-45/45_17, не думаю что будет интересно читать людям, не владеющим этим чудом. ИМХО


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2014)

Друзья, пишите о своих инструментах. Многим это может быть полезно.

Чем больше людей примет участие в опросе, тем более точно будут видны пристрастия музыкантов. 
Пока вне конкуренции Бариновский "Юпитер" и троица Pigini/Victoria/Scandalli среди аккордеонов


----------



## Fekasan (23 Дек 2014)

Бариновский "Юпитер" это классический инструмент ведь он свою историю ведет еще с 1932 года от артели производителей инструментов "Гимн" потом Московская эксперементальная фабрика музыкальных инструментов но все равно это инструмент "Юпитер" который считается, и не здря одним из самых признанных в мире да и думается мне есть за что считать его таковым.


----------



## vev (23 Дек 2014)

Fekasan (23.12.2014, 16:46) писал:


> Бариновский "Юпитер" это классический инструмент


оно конечно, вот только ВАЗ-овские машины тоже "классикой" кличут. 
Вы бы именно Ваши ощущения от игры на бариновском "Юпитере" привели бы. Что именно Вас в нем привлекает, за исключением истории.


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

А вот специально для MisterX приподниму тему. Ну, кто что про своих любимцев хорошего скажет?


----------



## zet10 (13 Окт 2015)

А Пиджинюшка то лидирует по опросу из Итальянцев


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Спасибо, Vev. Даёёёёшь! Как хочется услышать хорошее о своём, родном, любимом!


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Vev, а как здесь голосуют? Я бы хотел выделить 2 фирмы. Баяна и Аккордеона. Кстати, а минус можно поставить? Если можно-то сколько не запрещается?


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

*MisterX*, один ответ и только "за"


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Несправедливо. Надо 1 голос за баян (кл-кн) , другой за ак-он. Ну Вы знаете куда поставить моё решение


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> Несправедливо. Надо 1 голос за баян (кл-кн) , другой за ак-он. Ну Вы знаете куда поставить моё решение


Опросу почти что год. Баян вообще был внесен позже по просьбам трудящихся. Изначально был аккордеон. Да и форма опроса с тех пор, насколько я понимаю, уже исчезла...
Ну Ваши пристрастия мне уже известны... Вот только учесть их не могу в результатах...


----------



## MisterX (14 Окт 2015)

Вот тебе, бабушка, и Юрьев день!


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Окт 2015)

Пиджини очень хорош для классики.


----------



## MisterX (14 Окт 2015)

PIGINI и джаза хорош, уверяю Вас, Олег


----------



## Y.P. (14 Окт 2015)

Weltmeistwer - играю на нем, мне нравится. До этого был Кировский -3, а до него -  Ростов Дон. Все познается в сравнении и прогрессе.


----------

